# scared of trying for number 2



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi.

Just wondered if there is anyone who feels the same. As you can see from my signature after many years of trying and six failed iscis, we got a mirical baby naturally!!! My ds is now 8 months old. 

Now....years we tried for our baby but now I'm actually scared to have sex incase we get pregnant....how ironic is that hey!!!?  

It would be fantastic if we ever did but I'm so scared! I had terrible morning or should I say all day sickness until 23 weeks where I couldn't do anything and lost 2 and half stone.....being ill with a 8 month old.....!!! I really don't think I could cope.  Plus, I love my ds sooooo much I don't want to miss out in anything he does and feel selfish if I Did get pregnant that he wouldn't get my attention. 

I know its all silly and the odds if us getting that lucky again are against us....but the doctors said we only had a 1-2% chance naturally anyway.....now look at our ds!!! It happened!!! So lucky. 

Am I being silly being scared.??


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Kitten77

Congratulations on your little DS, what a lovely age he's at!

I totally understand where you're coming from. If you don't want to be pregnant right now - why not use contraception for peace of mind? You don't want to miss out on the fun stuff with DH ;o) 

You're not being silly being scared! 

We're ttc and have pretty slim to no chances (two years on and no miracles, even with TX!) so I'm glad you told us that it does happen sometimes!

Take care xox


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Awwww thanks, ds is just everything i wished for and more. I see you have a ds too. But yes, it does happen, we had 1-2% chance of natural TTC, practically got laughed at qhen we said we wiyld still try.....now look!!!!

Contraception is a no as feels silly and honestly, talking to some friends tonight just come to the conclusion that if we are blessed again then would be so happy!! 

Good luck hun x


----------

